# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  How do I post a blog?

## BuyNoEvil

Maybe I am just being dof, but I cannot find where I can post a blog article. I can read everyone else's. Please help.

----------


## wynn

Google have a free blog you can set up.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

I believe you have to reach a certain point in terms of authority on the forum before you can create a blog here.  I.e. you need a certain number of posts. (Not sure if there are other contributing factors)

----------


## Dave A

You need to achieve TFSA Local status  - 50 posts plus some reputation points.

----------


## BuyNoEvil

Thanks Dave

----------


## Dave A

The idea was to ensure some level of exclusivity and quality - but as always I'm open to suggestions and comment if it's thought I'm off-track in my ideas.

----------


## BuyNoEvil

No, that's cool. Just wanted to post some articles/summaries on key areas of the CPA.

----------

